# What helps you and what DOESN'T help you?



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay, so I've noticed a few things that have helped me cope with DP/DR. And I've noticed a few things that have made my DP/DR worse.

I think it would be beneficial if we could all share a few things that have helped and made it worse in the past:

*WHAT HELPS:*

- Drinking alcohol. I know this sounds really bad because drinking isn't good for you, but does anyone else feel completely DP/DR free while intoxicated? Of course it's only a temporary and unhealthy solution, but it does make it go away.

- Sitting in a dark room.

- Being at home. When I'm at home, for some reason it doesn't seem to be that much of a threat to me.

- Listening to my favorite music tends to relax me.

- Driving. This is actually where my DP/DR started but now driving is just like second nature to me.

- Laying down, watching TV

- SLEEEEPING

- Writing

- I don't wear glasses, but I read that sometimes if you take off your glasses and make your vision kind of blurry, in some odd way it helps...

*WHAT WORSENS IT:*

- Being HUNGOVER the next day from drinking seems to make it 10x worse!

- Bright lights in rooms tend to bother me very very much, anyone else?

- Being at work/public is sometimes horrifying..

- Driving is also sometimes something that makes it worse

- Sometimes I feel weird showering...

- Oddly enough, exercising seems to make it worse. I thought the extra endorphins you get while exercising would help, but I was playing a tennis match with a good one day this summer and I felt like I was in a 2D video game. I couldn't even describe it. And the weird about it is, I was winning too... almost playing better. But I was absolutely terrified and had to cut the game short and go home and take a nap and told my friend "I wasn't feeling well." He was very weirded out by this, but I just HAD to get out of there.

Okay, I thought maybe I'd have more, but you get the idea. Can anyone relate to this or care to share?


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Helps: Anytime I try something new, I rush alot so anytime I slow down

Worsens: Anytime Im focused on trying not to make it worse; anytime I don't stand up for myself in an conflict


----------



## db22 (Oct 12, 2013)

Helps:

My kids / partner

Family ( sometimes)

Music -listening to and making it

Jokes

Work

Carrying on despite anything life throws at me

Counselling

Not drinking / smoking (don't take that personally - it just didn't work for me - made it worse...way worse)

Reading

Swimming (except when it's really bad -flicker of the lights on the water a nightmare) / walks

Not helps:

Family (sometimes)

Dwelling on symptoms

Not working

Drinking /Smoking

People thinking it's just 'anxiety'

Hiding under the duvet

Being a victim

Media ignorance /Lack of a dedicated charity ( I'd run marathons for them if they existed) /the disorder being overlooked / misunderstood


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Interesting you said swimming. I guess I shouldn't have generalized all exercise as the same because I joined a gym where I would swim laps in the pool and it was VERY relaxing. Swimming is great.


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Cihan it's interesting cause we seem to be quite the opposite of what helps and what doesn't. Although I will definitely agree that muggy/cloudy days make it worse (it probably just makes us more depressed) and walking outside does seem to help.


----------



## db22 (Oct 12, 2013)

semicharmedlife said:


> Interesting you said swimming. I guess I shouldn't have generalized all exercise as the same because I joined a gym where I would swim laps in the pool and it was VERY relaxing. Swimming is great.


Swimming is definitely good in the mornings, using up a bunch of adrenaline in a short period of time to get the anxiety reserves used up asap


----------



## db22 (Oct 12, 2013)

Cihan said:


> *Helps; *
> 
> Getting less sleep than needed
> 
> ...


I seem to crave sugary foods so much more these days, its unreal


----------



## benman19 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Helps:*

- Being in a comfortable and familiar environment (My home, close friends homes, my favourite pub, my favourite cinema...)
- Socializing, spending time with your friends
- Playing video games
- Driving in my car
- Getting out of bed any time before 10am
- Smoking a cigarette
- Singing
- Cold weather
- Dark, dimly lit rooms/Night time
- Drinking tea

*Doesn't Help:*

- Oversleeping
- Also not getting enough sleep
- Overthinking
- Eating Mustard (It's really a shame, I love mustard..)
- Bright Lights
- Walking past mirrors in clothing stores (Seriously, do you know those places where there's just a pillar and then you walk around it and there's just two mirrors facing each other and you see two of your reflections from the corners of both eyes unexpectedly? This is seriously my hardest trigger)
- Coffee
- Negative emotions like hatred, envy, disappointment or sadness. Obviously you can't control them a lot of the time, but try making yourself as happy as possible. I got a terrible relapse one night: I was at a friends place, when he got invited somewhere else. I got jealous that I wasn't invited, angry at him for going, angry at myself for not coming with him even though he asked me repeatedly and sad at the thought of me fucking up our friendship. I'm not an easy person to be around.
- Seeing old friends. Although this might be specific to me. (Not long ago I bumped into my best friend from 5th grade and almost got a panic attack because I realized how similar his appearance, voice and just generally how similar he himself is to my current best friend that I got confused and thought they were the same person for a few seconds. I'm not sure about my brain sometimes)


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

"- Walking past mirrors in clothing stores (Seriously, do you know those places where there's just a pillar and then you walk around it and there's just two mirrors facing each other and you see two of your reflections from the corners of both eyes unexpectedly? This is seriously my hardest trigger) "

I COMPLETELY feel you on this. And what sucks is, I just got hired at a clothing store that has about 5 of these mirrors all over the store so I try not to look at it, but sometimes it's hard to avoid. Also, just curious, why does mustard trigger your DP? I've never heard of anything like that.


----------



## benman19 (Sep 3, 2014)

semicharmedlife said:


> Also, just curious, why does mustard trigger your DP? I've never heard of anything like that.


I think it might have something to do with the spicyness or hotness, but then again, I can eat other spicy food without problems. Or maybe there's some chemical in the mustard that triggers something.
I really don't know, it's the strangest thing. I wish I knew, mustard is delicious..


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

I forgot to add that rooms crowded with people tend to make my derealization terrible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

*Helps:*

*Riding my motorcycle*

*Sleep*

*Video Games(Sometimes)*

*Being focused*

*Hurts:*

*Not enough sleep*

*Bright Lights*

*Humid Weather*

*Fluorescent Lighting*

*Committing to things*


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

*Helps. *

Video games.

Friends (including girlfriend).

Writing & Roleplaying.

Daydreaming, haha.

*Hurts. *

Not getting enough sleep.

Sad or emotional music - specifically piano.

Romantic movies or anime.

My father.

Overcast days.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Helps/comforting:

NETFLIX

My parents

My dog!

Eating healthier

Long walks

Online poker gambling haha

Video games

Fishing

Not smoking weed anymore

Building a better relationship with my family

finding the right med

NATURAL SUPPLEMENTS(Rhodiola, ginseng, l theanine, melatonin, fish oil

Having a good therapist or psych

Makes it worse/uncomfortable:

Doing something new in "public"

Seeing people i haven't seen since getting dp

Eating a lot of carbs/sugar

Staying inside all day

Not sleeping

hanging out with friends..

dwelling/falling into depressive/anxious thought traps

Searching for the right med

Eye contact..


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

The main thing that makes a consistent change is the minute or so after I enter a room with other people. The weird feelings skyrocket, and then die down just as quickly. It's weird, because I'm not uncomfortable or anxious around people like I used to be, and it seems worse around people I'm close with, parents and friends, as opposed to random strangers or classmates.

Not getting enough personal space also makes it worse; I love my friends to bits, but being out with them for 8+ hours frazzles me in the worst way. This has always been a problem for me, so it's probably just feeding into the DP/DR feelings indirectly

As for what helps, I can't pick out anything specific, just trying to live a better life overall.


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

semicharmedlife said:


> Okay, so I've noticed a few things that have helped me cope with DP/DR. And I've noticed a few things that have made my DP/DR worse.
> 
> I think it would be beneficial if we could all share a few things that have helped and made it worse in the past:
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with all your points. Its all about the sleep, beautiful sleep to me. If i sleep well then i should be bearable the next day, if i dont sleep well i am good for nothing and in a terrible state... i feel similar sensations when i work up the strength to go to the gym. i feel as though i am watching someone else and it really freaks me out. i stopped drinking caffeine and alcohol a few months ago and while i am still in the depths of my derealization battle, i am sure it will help in the long run. sending strength and positive vibes to everyone else on here.


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

For some reason, everytime I look into my closet that has a light, I get really bad DP. It's weird because the light is not even that bright.

I also noticed that staring in the mirror for a long time tends to make it worse, which is hard to avoid for me because I shave and wash my face everyday.

I have heard that cutting caffiene and alcohol has helped a lot of people; however coffee doesn't give me anxiety like it seems to do to a lot of people so I still continue to drink it. Maybe it doesn't affect me because I've been drinking it since I was like 12.


----------

